# Big Swap Meet This Friday !!!  Copake NY !!!!!



## catfish (Apr 16, 2013)

Friday morning is the annual Copake swap meet! It's a great meet. Not to be missed if you can help it. The auction on Saturday is good too!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 16, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone was going to post about this. I'll be attending for the first time and looking forward to meeting some new people and hopefully coming home with some treasures 
-Brian


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> I was wondering if anyone was going to post about this. I'll be attending for the first time and looking forward to meeting some new people and hopefully coming home with some treasures
> -Brian




I've posted about it a few times. Just wanted to give everyone a last min heads up.


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 16, 2013)

I will be bringing tonage LOL I have truck with a trailor again LOL Also on the hunt for a few parts????


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 16, 2013)

Im leaving Wisconsin Tomorrow, stopping off to see a cabe member along the way. See you guys bright (dark) and early in the morning Friday!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll be there set up with a space. I'll be bringing the Murray Pedal Car and Tricycle set that I just posted on the Tricycle and riding toy section here a couple of days ago.


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll be there too! With a bunch of stuff!!!! Bikes! Badges! Tires! Cool bike stuff!

  Catfish


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 18, 2013)

I am packed, pumped, and ready to purchase!
Chris


----------

